# What can I house with a cray fish?



## WickedZoot (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a little blue crayfish.

He was half an inch long when I got him (week ago).

So I got some cheapy little shiny fish to put with him.

I didnt think he was big enough to start hunting things twice his size, but he's caught and eaten 2 of the 10 so far.

What can I house with him that wont get eaten or hurt?

A few gold fish he hasnt eaten he seems to be taunting.
He's taken a pectoral fin from one, and a half a tail fin from another.

The goldfish are feeder fish, but they're the ones that survived the pet stores and outgrew normal feeder fish size. They kept them in the back and I assumed their size would keep "Larry" off them.


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

Nothing. He'll still try to catch and kill things, thus wounding them, sometimes REALLY badly.

Conversely, anything too large will just eat him instead. Keep him alone. More than one crayfish and they'll be trying to pull each others arms off.

Solo.


----------

